# Any one close to this little girl (Mansfield, Texas)



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Adoptable Maltese: Lacy: Petfinder

This little girl is adorable


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow she is cute!!! She is not a stray. I bet she gets a home.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*I was wondering if she was really a stray. She is so cute and she does not look all dirty and matted like strays usually look.*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. You should change your title to indicate where she's located so those who are near there will be sure to click.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks like she needs to lose some weight, so I agree that she's probably not a stray. Don't know where Mansfield is in Texas.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> She looks like she needs to lose some weight, so I agree that she's probably not a stray. Don't know where Mansfield is in Texas.


dallas/fort worth


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, she's very cute. She's definitely not a stray...she's had a haircut recently, and is overweight. lol


----------

